Ask HN: What is stopping you from being fit? - doomsdaychicken
======
UnoriginalGuy
Being overweight.

What you eat MOSTLY dictates your weight. Your fitness level MOSTLY only
impacts your medium-long term health. Yes, broad strokes, but more true than
untrue.

Being overweight and trying not to be overweight requires a LOT of mental
energy and trying to fight the sugar addiction/control diet is genuinely
exhausting.

If I got fit, I'd still be fat, and it would sap the little mental energy I
have to spare that I use for weight loss/control at the moment. It may also
give me a false sense of achievement. Plus if I'm not careful I could fuck up
my knees indefinitely.

I look at fitness goals as something I'd do when I am in the "Overweight" BMI
region rather than the "Obese" one. But even then I'd likely look at HIIT[0]
because I think I'd do it more consistently than several hours at the gym
(even if it has less health gains, it is "good enough").

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-
intensity_interval_traini...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-
intensity_interval_training)

~~~
dreistdreist
I can't stand running and other boring cardio. Try to find a sport that you
can enjoy (and that your body can handle). For me it was BJJ, lots of fun and
you get plenty of cardio at the same time.

But you are doing the right thing by focusing on losing weight through
nutrition.

------
iends
It probably boils down to sugar addiction. I am often hungry but too
tired/lazy to make something healthy and instead eat something that is easy to
obtain (processed food that's high in sugar).

~~~
dreistdreist
I eat lots of sugar (and pizza), but I have very low bodyfat. It's about how
much you eat (food with sugar often has lots of calories).

Just track how much you eat, then you can be lazy with food preparation (I am
too). If you feel hungry and need something filling, eat some protein.

Tracking calories can be annoying at first, but after doing it for a couple of
week you'll get intuition and you won't need an app anymore.

------
Rzor
What I believe to be symptoms of depression. Oddly, I think exercises would
actually improve my overall state of mind, but being unemployed doesn't help
get to that point. I don't think I would either, not that fast at least. I
would have to do a lot of research.

------
RUG3Y
Being busy and also being depressed, not finding the motivation to do what I
know is good for me.

------
_RPM
I've recently lost 35 pounds in the last 4 months. It was challenging, but I
wanted it. I currently have 20 more pounds to lose. Here are some things that
worked for me: Calorie counting. Weight loss is truly the most simple thing
ever. All you have to do is eat less to lose weight. I also maintain a more
active life by getting exercise daily in the form of walking or running. Since
I've lost weight my mile time has improved by the minutes.

------
akulbe
Another vote for sugar addiction. If I could kick that, problem solved.

------
new_hackers
Time, job, wife, kid, desk job

~~~
dreistdreist
Do sporty activities together with your wife and kids.

------
rwieruch
I have one person in my life who makes sure that I stay fit. She is
enthusiastic about fitness, health and food [0]. Every month I can expect a
new fitness trend to hear about.

[0] [http://21moves.com/](http://21moves.com/)

------
NumberCruncher
No one mentioned TV. I went from watching terrestrial channels to streaming
because I was bored by the TV ads but it did not reduce the hours I spend
watching TV. Being between 2 jobs I had 5 weeks ofs so I bought an indoor
cycle and putted it in front of the TV. Since than I only watch TV either
during cycling or during relaxing after cycling. If I would like to watch TV
but I do not want to cycle I pick my jacket and go for a long walk. Since then
I feel more fit, sleep better and started doing other sports (climbing) what
would not be possible being overweight.

------
dreistdreist
Nothing, I'm in great shape.

Understand the basics of nutrition, mainly calories in calories out. I (and
many people I know) often move 5 or more kgs up or down in preparation for a
tournament with weight classes. It's really no big deal if you track your
calories.

I'm always surprised how people struggle with losing weight, it's really not
that hard to do.

Do some sport that you enjoy regularly that covers your cardio and lift some
weights. Eat somewhat healthy, but mostly watch how much you eat.

~~~
dagw
_I 'm always surprised how people struggle with losing weight_

I'm always surprised how people struggle to quit smoking. I smoked a couple of
cigarettes, once, and then just stopped. It's really not that hard to do.

~~~
dreistdreist
I might have to clarify, I wasn't talking about obese people who are addicted
to food. I was thinking more about all those people who "just need to lose
5kg" and yet 2 years later they are still the same weight (or heavier).

Addiction is a different problem, but losing weight itself is easy if you
track calories (I know lots of people who claim the opposite).

------
1mike12
It's cold as hell and I can't run, bike, or swim anymore. I don't like doing
the aforementioned on stationaries because it's so artificial and boring.

------
fiftyacorn
Kids - well didnt stop me - but make it harder. In the past i would go for a
3-4 hour cycle or 1-2 hour run then get back and crash on the sofa.

I could still do the cycle or run - but it would take time away from my kids,
and its not fair for me to be grumpy around them because im tired

I still do an hour a day commuting though, and an hour on the the weekend

~~~
dreistdreist
Do something together with your kids. They will enjoy it too.

(Maybe not cycling or running though... but they will probably enjoy stuff
like rock climbing)

------
kzisme
Not knowing enough decent meals to make - fast food and quick snacks (in
excess) are more readily available.

------
cauterized
Time. Laziness. Finding a mode of exercise that doesn't feel like a chore.

------
stevekemp
Nothing.

If something is important enough to you then you'll find the time to deal with
it.

------
tmaly
lack of time is the single biggest factor for me. I need to make working out
and eating better a priority

------
iampoul
Cake

------
forgotmysn
me

